# GAT at Costa Mesa, CA, Mar 21-22



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Any MLSers other than Bob Baxter and those other layout guys going to the GAT at the Orange County Fairgrounds in Costa Mesa this weekend?


----------



## jkarns (Jan 5, 2008)

Since it is close, I am going to swing by for a couple of hours. Might even drag the family along. 
Jesse 
Long Beach, CA 
SA #283


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe, They aren't GAT shows any more. The new group goes under the name Great Train Expo. If you check their website, click on the Costa Mesa show, and then go to the floor plan link, you'll see that even the mighty Del Oro layout has been limited to a meager 40 X 40 size. The Door Hollow Shortline didn't make the cut. 


The show used to be spread over two building. The layouts were in one and the dealer booths were in the other. This time there is only one building and it is almost filled with dealers. 


Don Gage is getting around pretty well after his last operation and we might go to the show and wander around checking bargains. We haven't decided which day if we go.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Been trying to guilt trip the wife into letting me off my leash for a day so I can go, "Awww, I just want to walk around..."


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh pooh! Sorry Door Hollow won't be there, Bob. I'm going Saturday, bright and early (10 a.m.) so I can wander around for a few hours, then hit Samy's Camera near So Coast Plaza, where my latest allotment of dollars is going. 

BTW, I have two, Mountains in Minutes warehouse buildings, still in their packaging, that I'm bringing along. Very nice, but not my scale (I think they're 1:29). Willing to consider all offers. Not too crazy about putting them on Evil Bay because I'd have to ship them, etc. They'll be in my car... 

Vic, I'll vouch for you--about not buying anything. 

Jesse, you should come on down. It's really freeway close.


----------

